# Alternative to Canned Beans, Chickpeas



## machx (Feb 5, 2009)

I am trying to avoid using canned beans or chickpeas, because of the BPA content of the cans. 

Has anyone found a good alternative to canned beans or chickpeas? Dried beans sounds like a possibility... I've never seen jarred beans or chickpeas though..

Thanks!


----------



## Glorie (Feb 5, 2009)

I think you found your answer right there - I've never seen beans in any other form but canned or dried unless I'm missing something, which is a very good possibility!


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 5, 2009)

I only use canned beans as a very last resort.  Besides the cans having stuff that are not good for us in them and passing them on to the contents, there's the excessive salt content added to the fact that I always think I can "taste the can."

I much prefer using dried beans.  Sometimes in the summer, you can find fresh ones in the market.  Those are really super.


----------



## machx (Feb 5, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> I only use canned beans as a very last resort. Besides the cans having stuff that are not good for us in them and passing them on to the contents, there's the excessive salt content added to the fact that I always think I can "taste the can."
> 
> I much prefer using dried beans. Sometimes in the summer, you can find fresh ones in the market. Those are really super.


 
Yeah that's exactly the reason I'm trying to avoid the cans. With the dried beans, do you have to soak them overnight or can you mix in with the dish and add water? I ask because I'm usually a speed demon chef lol  

I bet the fresh beans taste so much better!


----------



## Scotch (Feb 5, 2009)

I mostly use dried beans. They are cheaper and probably more healthful than canned for the reasons mentioned, but they are less convenient. You do have to plan ahead a bit, and either soak them overnight and drain them or do a quick soak, which usually involves bringing them to a boil, then letting them sit for an hour or two before draining and using. They're also greener -- no cans to recycle.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 5, 2009)

As a very experienced cook, I'll tell you that I use canned beans all the time.  There are things that canned beans just work better for.  Plus they are a big convenience.

Depending on what brand you use, they don'y have a lot of extra salt and taste great.

That said, I very often use dried beans, especially when I can get my hands on interesting heirloom varieties.

If you are going to cook dry beans a lot you might invest in a pressure cooker, as they take a long time to cook.  You can cook beef in a pressure cooker, too.


----------



## vyapti (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm not sure what BPA is, but if dried work for you, I'd go for it.  They take a bit of planning, but the cook and soak time requires no effort, just foresight.  The greatest difference is the sodium content.  Canned beans, even the low salt ones, have a lot of salt.  Also, if you cook you beans yourself, you can spice them yourself too, for variety if nothing else.


----------



## machx (Feb 5, 2009)

Does anyone have favorites for dried beans? found these Anasazi beans on amazon and they are highly rated but I never heard of Anasazi  before!


----------



## Scotch (Feb 5, 2009)

I usually just buy the supermarket brands of black beans, pinto beans, white/Navy beans, etc.


----------



## Scotch (Feb 5, 2009)

Here a good recipe using dried beans.

_*Cuban Black Bean Stew
*_Serves 6 to 8

If chorizo proves difficult to find, you may substitute andouille sausage. Bacon will also suffice, but use only 6 ounces and remove all but 2 tablespoons of fat from the pot once the bacon is browned. Beans should be soaked for a minimum of 8 hours and can be soaked for up to 24 hours (though for this length of time they should be stored in the refrigerator). But if time is an issue, the "quick-soak" method will work here. Simmer the beans in water for 2 minutes, then take the pot off the heat, covered, and allow to sit in the water for 1 hour. For a heartier meal, this stew may be served over steamed white rice.

PLANNING AHEAD: The stew may be prepared then refrigerated for up to 4 days, or frozen for up to 3 months. (Allow the frozen stew to thaw completely in the refrigerator before reheating, to preserve the texture of the beans.) Bring the stew to a simmer over medium-low heat before continuing with step 3.

1 tablespoon olive oil
½ pound chorizo sausage, quartered lengthwise and sliced ½ inch thick (see head note)
1 large onion, minced
1 large red pepper, stemmed, seeded, and chopped fine
salt
8 medium garlic cloves, minced or pressed through a garlic press, divided
2 teaspoons dried oregano
1½ teaspoons ground cumin
4 cups low-sodium chicken broth
1 cup water
1 pound black beans, sorted, soaked overnight, and drained
2 bay leaves
2 tablespoons lime juice
½ cup chopped fresh cilantro leaves
ground black pepper
Tabasco sauce

1. Adjust oven rack to the lower-middle position and heat the oven to 300 degrees.

2. Heat the oil in a large Dutch oven over medium heat until shimmering. Add the chorizo and cook, stirring frequently, until well browned, about 6 minutes. Transfer to a small bowl using a slotted spoon and set aside in the refrigerator.

3. Return the Dutch oven with the drippings to medium heat until shimmering. Add the onion, red pepper, and ¾ teaspoon salt; cook, stirring occasionally, until softened and lightly browned, 10 to 12 minutes.

4. Add half of the minced garlic, the oregano, and cumin; cook until fragrant, about 1 minute. Add the broth, water, beans, and bay leaves; bring to a simmer, skimming any foam from the surface. Cover, transfer to the oven, and cook until the beans are tender but not splitting, 1½ to 2 hours.

5. Remove and discard bay leaves. Transfer 2 cups of the beans to a mixing bowl and mash with a potato masher, fork, or hand blender. Stir the mashed beans back into the stew.

6. Add the remaining garlic, the lime juice, cilantro, and the reserved chorizo. Season with salt, pepper, and Tabasco and serve immediately.


----------



## FincaPerlitas (Feb 5, 2009)

Living in Central America, beans are a staple in my diet. We eat them pretty much every day, often twice a day. I use dried beans of every variety. They are economical, easy to prepare and can be seasoned exactly the way you want them.

This is the best website I've found for information about cooking dried beans: Home Page for Central Bean Company. It will answer most of of your questions.

I don't find a pressure cooker to be much of a timesaver, and seldom use it for beans. I use the quick soak meathod described in the Central Bean instructions.

I always pour out the soak water and add fresh before cooking. I don't add salt or any acidic ingredients until the beans are soft and nearly done. With most beans I add a little vinegar at the same time as I add the salt. I usually add some sort of seasoning meat - salt pork, bacon, smoked pork neck bones etc. My "standard" aromatics include onion, carrot, celery, bay leaf and, sometimes, oregano. A little olive oil also improves the flavor of many beans, particularly if you don't use any seasoning meat.

I also use canned beans regularly when I only need small quantities.


----------



## Scotch (Feb 5, 2009)

And another.

_*BLACK BEAN SOUP WITH CHIPOTLE CHILES
*_
1 pound dried black beans (2 cups), rinsed and picked over
4 ounces ham steak, trimmed of rind
2 bay leaves
5 cups water
⅛ teaspoon baking soda
3 tablespoons olive oil
2 large onions, chopped fine (about 3 cups)
1 large carrot, chopped fine (about ½ cup)
3 ribs celery, chopped fine (about 1 cup)
1½ teaspoons salt
6 medium cloves garlic, minced or pressed (about 1½ tablespoon)
1½ tablespoons ground cumin
1 tablespoon minced canned chipotle chiles in adobo sauce
2 teaspoons adobo sauce (from the can of chiles)
6 cups low-sodium chicken broth
2 tablespoons lime juice (1 to 2 limes)
Garnishes: lime wedges, minced cilantro, diced red onion, diced avocado, sour cream

Place beans, ham, bay leaves, water, and baking soda in large saucepan with tight-fitting lid.

Bring to boil over medium-high heat, removing scum as it rises to surface.

Reduce heat to low, cover, and simmer until beans are tender, 1¼ to 1½ hours (if necessary, add another 1 cup water and continue to simmer until beans are tender); do not drain beans.

Remove and discard bay leaves.

Remove ham steak, cut into ¼-inch cubes, and set aside.

Heat oil in 8-quart Dutch oven over medium-high heat until shimmering but not smoking; add onions, carrot, and celery, and cook, stirring occasionally, until vegetables are soft and lightly browned, 12 to 15 minutes.

Reduce heat to medium-low and add garlic and cumin; cook, stirring constantly, until fragrant, about 3 minutes.

Stir in salt, beans, bean cooking liquid, chipotle chiles, adobo sauce, and chicken broth.

Increase heat to medium-high and bring to boil, then reduce heat to low and simmer, uncovered, stirring occasionally, to blend flavors, about 30 minutes.

Ladle 1½ cups beans and 2 cups liquid into blender, process until smooth, return to pot. Bring to boil. 

Continue cooking uncovered if soup seems too thin. 

Remove from heat, stir in lime juice and reserved ham; ladle soup into bowls and serve immediately, passing garnishes separately.

Makes about 9 cups, serving 6.


----------



## Scotch (Feb 5, 2009)

And one more.

_*Spiced Black-Eyed Peas with Yogurt & Ginger*_

1½ cups dried black-eyed peas
2 tablespoons olive oil
2 yellow onions, minced
4 tablespoons minced, peeled fresh ginger
6 cloves garlic, minced
1 teaspoon ground coriander
¾ teaspoon ground cumin
¼ teaspoon ground cardamom
2 tomatoes, chopped
½ cup plain yogurt
salt to taste
¼ teaspoon cayenne pepper
4 tablespoons chopped fresh cilantro

Serve these East Indian–inspired black-eyed peas as a vegetarian main course with steamed basmati rice.

Pick over and discard any damaged peas or stones. Rinse the peas. Place in a bowl, add plenty of water to cover and soak for about 3 hours.

Drain the peas and place in a saucepan with water to cover by 2 inches. Bring to a boil, reduce the heat to low and simmer, uncovered, until almost tender, about 35 minutes. Drain the peas, reserving the liquid. Set aside.

In a large frying pan over low heat, warm the olive oil. Add the onions and saute, stirring, until soft, about 10 minutes. Add the ginger, garlic, coriander, cumin and cardamom and saute, stirring, for 2 minutes.

Add the tomatoes, cover and cook for 2 minutes longer.

Uncover and increase the heat to medium. Add 1 tablespoon of the yogurt and continue to stir until it is fully incorporated into the sauce. Continue in the same manner with the remaining yogurt, 1 tablespoon at a time.

Add the peas, ½ cup of the reserved liquid, salt to taste, and the cayenne; cover and simmer over medium heat for 15 minutes.

Uncover and continue to cook, stirring occasionally, until the liquid is very thick, 3 to 5 minutes.

Transfer to a platter, garnish with the cilantro and serve,

Serves 6


----------



## Wyogal (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes, dried beans require some planning. But, that said, they are very economical and yummy! I have used a slow-cooker. Just a couple of minutes prep, then walk away! 9after a quick soak). I also wait until the beans are soft before adding salt or acid.
When I use canned beans, I rinse them. i know some may think it wahes away nutrients, but they taste better.


----------



## Scotch (Feb 5, 2009)

This one uses dried beans without soaking, and it's very good stuff!

_*COWBOY CASSOULET
*_
3 pounds lamb shoulder blade chops
Salt
8 large cloves garlic, peeled
2 pounds fennel (3 small or 2 medium)
3 tablespoons olive oil, plus more for drizzling
1 carrot, peeled and diced
1 onion, diced
1 cup white wine
1 cup crushed tomatoes
1 pound Great Northern white beans or navy beans
Freshly ground black pepper
Small loaf French bread (enough for 1¾ cups crumbs)
8 fresh sage leaves

1. Remove small bones and excess fat from meat; cut into serving pieces; lightly salt meat.

2. Remove tops from fennel and trim bottoms; cut lengthwise (top to bottom) into quarters.

3. Heat oil in a large heavy pot over medium-high heat; add half the meat and brown well; remove to bowl; repeat with remaining meat.

4. Reduce heat to medium-low, add carrot and cook without stirring until lightly browned on one side, 2 to 5 minutes; stir and cook 3 to 5 minutes more.

5. Add onion and cook until soft, 3 to 5 minutes.

6. Add wine, bring to boil, and cook until it is reduced to a thick syrup, 7 to 10 minutes.

7. Add crushed tomatoes and cook 3 to 5 minutes.

8. Add 5 cups water, beans, fennel, and garlic; stir gently; add lamb and press gently into liquid. (Note: Dried beans vary; more water may be needed during cooking.)

9. Cover pot with tight-fitting lid; place in preheated 325 degree oven.

10. After 1 hour, add ½ tablespoon salt and a generous grinding of black pepper; stir gently to avoid breaking up the fennel or crushing the garlic.

11. Check after 1½ hours (2½ hours total); if needed, add up to 1 cup water and stir gently.

12. After 1 hour (3½ hours total), remove from oven; increase heat to 400 degrees.

13. Remove crust from bread, cut into cubes, and place in food processor with sage; process to form crumbs; spread mixture evenly over top of cassoulet; lightly drizzle with olive oil.

14. Return uncovered pot to 400 degree oven to brown crumbs, about 20 minutes.

15. Serve immediately.


----------



## machx (Feb 5, 2009)

You guys are great! can't wait to get home and start cooking... I'm hungry!


----------



## Scotch (Feb 5, 2009)

This is a company dish, worth the effort.

_*BRAISED LAMB SHANKS WITH WHITE BEANS
*_
1½ pounds dried white Great Northern beans
5 garlic cloves
6 lamb shanks, about 1 pound each
flour seasoned with salt & pepper for dredging
4 tablespoons olive oil
2 medium onions, peeled and chopped
1 large carrot, peeled and chopped
1 large celery stalk, chopped
1 cup canned Italian tomatoes, with liquid, chopped
1 teaspoon dried rosemary
1 teaspoon dried thyme
1 teaspoon salt
freshly ground pepper
1 cup dry white wine
4 cups chicken stock
2 bay leaves
½ cup chopped fresh parsley

1. Soak the beans overnight in cold water to cover. Drain the beans, place in a large saucepan, and add enough water to cover the beans by 2 inches. Bring to a boil, lower the heat, and simmer for 1 hour. Drain and set aside. Do not add salt or the beans will be tough.

2. Sliver 2 of the garlic cloves. With a pointed knife, make small incisions in the lamb shanks and insert the garlic. Use more garlic if needed.

3. Pat the shanks dry and dredge them in the seasoned flour. Shake off the excess. Heat the oil in a very large flameproof oval casserole over moderately high heat and in it brown the shanks on all sides in batches. Set aside on a plate as done.

4. There should be about 3 tablespoons of oil left in the casserole. Reduce the heat to moderately low and in the oil sauté the onions, carrot, and celery until lightly browned. Add the remaining 3 garlic cloves, minced, for the last minute of cooking.

5. In a large bowl, toss the drained beans, sautéed vegetables, tomatoes and their liquid, rosemary, thyme, salt and pepper to taste. Return the shanks and any accumulated liquid to the casserole and pour the bean mixture over the meat. Add the wine and enough stock to barely cover the beans. Add the bay leaves.

6. Bring the casserole to a simmer on the stove top. Cover and bake in a preheated 325-degree oven until the shanks and beans are tender, about 1½ hours. Check occasionally to be sure there’s enough liquid.

7. Arrange the shanks around the rim of a large heated platter. Remove the bay leaves, stir the parsley into the beans, and mound the beans in the center of the platter.

SERVES 6


----------



## jennyema (Feb 5, 2009)

You can cook a pound of black beans in about 20 min. in a pressure cooker.

Don't cook dry kidney beans in a crockpot.  It may not get hot enough to kill some toxins.

Its ok to salt beans as you cook them, but add acid toward the end.  Acid inhibits softening.


----------



## Scotch (Feb 5, 2009)

Beans work with fish, too.

_*PAN-ROASTED TUNA WITH WHITE BEANS

*_BEANS:
1 Cup dried small white beans
2 Tablespoons unsalted butter
1 Medium onion, finely chopped
1 Large carrot, cut into a-inch dice
1 Celery rib, cut into a-inch dice
1 Large clove garlic
1 Teaspoon dried thyme
½ Teaspoon dried oregano
1 Bay leaf
3 Medium yellow or red bell peppers, cut into a inch dice
4 Cups chicken broth
Salt & black pepper to taste
2 Tablespoons finely chopped Italian parsley
2 Teaspoons minced fresh rosemary
2 Tablespoons olive oil
2 Tablespoons sherry vinegar

TUNA:
1 Tablespoon olive oil
4 6-ounce tuna steaks, about 2 inches thick
Salt & coarsely ground black pepper

BEANS: Rinse beans. Either soak overnight in 4 cups water, OR bring to boil, turn off heat, & cover for 1 hour. Drain & rinse.

Melt butter in 4-quart saucepan and saute onion, carrot, & celery until softened, about 5 minutes. Add garlic, thyme, oregano, bay leaf, & bell peppers; saute another minute. Add broth and beans. Bring to boil, partially cover, and simmer until beans are tender, about 1 hour. Some liquid should remain.

Add salt and pepper to taste. Just before serving, stir in parsley, rosemary, olive oil and vinegar.

TUNA: Preheat oven to 450E. Season one side of tuna with salt and lots of pepper. Heat oil in heavy cast-iron skillet. Saute fish over high heat for 1 to 2 minutes per side until just browned on all sides. Transfer skillet to oven and cook fish for another 6 minutes or until it feels firm but is still pink in center.

SERVICE: Spoon beans onto plates and set the tuna on top, peppered side up. Serve with medium-bodied, fruity red wine.


----------



## Scotch (Feb 5, 2009)

And soup (last one, I promise). ;-)

_*White Bean & Fennel Soup
*_
olive oil
1 onion, diced
2 carrots, diced
2 large fennel bulbs (or 3 small)
4 cloves garlic, minced
1 pound dry Great Northern or cannellini beans
1 bay leaf
8 cups water
salt
¼ cup white wine
freshly ground black pepper
2 tablespoons olive oil, divided, for garnish (optional)

1. Heat the oven to 350 degrees.

2. Warm 2 tablespoons of olive oil in a heavy soup pot over medium-low heat. Add the onion and carrots, and cover and cook until they soften, about 20 minutes.

3. Trim the fennel bulbs. Chop and reserve at least a cup of the fronds. Dice one bulb (two if small) and add to the pot (you can do this before the onions and carrots are fully softened). Set the remaining bulb aside until later.

4. When the vegetables are softened, stir in the garlic and cook 2 or 3 minutes.

5. Add the beans, bay leaf, and water to pot, cover and place in oven.

6. After 1 hour, stir in ½ tablespoon of salt. Continue cooking until the beans are tender, another 45 minutes to 75 minutes. Cooking time can vary depending on the condition of the beans, so begin checking after 30 minutes. Add water as needed to maintain a loose, soup-like consistency. When the beans are tender, remove the pot from the oven.

7. Quarter the remaining fennel bulb lengthwise. Heat two tablespoons of olive oil over medium heat, add fennel quarters and brown for two or three minutes on each side, covering between turns to avoid splattering. When the fennel is well browned, add the wine, cover and cook over low heat until tender, about 10 minutes.

8. When the fennel is tender, remove it from the pan, sprinkle with salt, cut each quarter in half lengthwise, and add to soup. Discard liquid remaining in pan.

9. Just before serving, stir in the reserved chopped fennel fronds. Add freshly ground black pepper to taste and more salt if necessary. Top each serving with a drizzle of olive oil.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 5, 2009)

I make a dish similar to the Braised Lamb Shanks With White Beans, but subbing turkey drumsticks for the lamb shanks.  Doesn't take as long to cook, obviously, but is just as delicious.


----------



## machx (Feb 5, 2009)

Fennel one caught my eyes... I bet that would be good with pork roast.  Is it dinner time yet?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 5, 2009)

To cook most dried beans, I simply rinse the dried beans with cold water to remove any unwanted foreign particles, then throw them in a pot, cover with water to about 2 inches water above the beans, and bring to a boil.  An hour or so later, they are soft.  You can add salt before they are soft, but as has been stated by so many, no acidic ingredients as it will prevent them from softening.

I don't understand the idea of pre-boiling then resting the beans for twenty minutes.  I have found that it really doesn't shorten the overall cooking time significantly.  The long cooking times really don't come into play unless you are making something like baked beans, where the beans need to absorb flavors from mollases, brown sugar, smokey pork (ham, bacon, ham hoks, etc), tomato, onions, etc.

In addition to the stated kidney beans, dried lima and butter beans need to be boiled to dissolve cyanide into the water and steam it out into the air.  It isn't such a problem here in the U.S., as the beans have been bred to reduce the cyanide content.  but in many other countries, you can die from eating improperly cooked lima beans.  

That being said, don't think of beans only in a savory mode.  After they are softened, you can add ingredients such as various sugars, corn syrup, maple syrup, etc.  I even had a bean pie once where you couldn't destinguish between it and pumpkin pie.  I never have found the recipe though.  So, beans are an extremely versatile ingredient.  Explore that versatility.  They are also highly nutritious, and a great food for diabetics.  Also, try mixing up various beans into three bean salads.  Don't just use the standard wax, and grean beans mixed with garbanzo beans (chik peas).  Add mung means, lentils, and other legumes to the salad.  Mix beans in with pastas and salads.  Add some cooked kidney beans into your next batch of sloppy joes.  The possibilities are endless.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jennyema (Feb 5, 2009)

Also, dumping your soaking water helps cut down on gas


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 6, 2009)

machx said:


> Does anyone have favorites for dried beans? found these Anasazi beans on amazon and they are highly rated but I never heard of Anasazi before!


 
I generally buy Goya brand beans, because they look fresher than the others in the market.

I'm getting ready to order some Heirloom beans, tho. I am afraid they will cost enough to negate beans as a "cheap" meal, tho.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 6, 2009)

Its important to buy dry beans that aren't old. So you want to buy from a place with high turnover. I recommend a health food store for that. Or, like June suggests, Goya, as they are a reputable brand that usually has good turnover.

Regarding heirloom beans, I would suggest buying from a reputable producer rather than from a 3rd party like Amazon.  They can get pricey (again, like June sez) but if you are really into beans, very worth it.  Do homework re: heirlooms


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 6, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> I make a dish similar to the Braised Lamb Shanks With White Beans, but subbing turkey drumsticks for the lamb shanks. Doesn't take as long to cook, obviously, but is just as delicious.


 
Oh my, that does sound like a tasty idea. and maybe not quite as expensive as the lamb, besides being quicker.


----------



## Scotch (Feb 6, 2009)

IMHO, the health store brands are no better than the store brands despite supposedly being "organic" and "pesticide free" -- they're just more expensive. 

In any case, they're all open dated -- just check the package when you buy and make sure the one you select has plenty of time left.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 6, 2009)

Scotch said:


> IMHO, the health store brands are no better than the store brands despite supposedly being "organic" and "pesticide free" -- they're just more expensive.
> 
> In any case, they're all open dated -- just check the package when you buy and make sure the one you select has plenty of time left.


 
My point was that health food store brands turn over faster that supermarket brands.  Which is almost always true.  I said nothing about being healthier.

As far as being more expensive, that depends on where you shop.  And paying a little bit more can often be preferable to having a disasterous result with old beans.

Not all beans are dated, by the way.


----------



## TheMusicalFruit (Feb 6, 2009)

*Bean Soup*



machx said:


> I am trying to avoid using canned beans or chickpeas, because of the BPA content of the cans.
> 
> Has anyone found a good alternative to canned beans or chickpeas? Dried beans sounds like a possibility... I've never seen jarred beans or chickpeas though..
> 
> Thanks!



Hey machx, this is right up my alley! I love cooking with dried beans... like others have said, it takes a little more time and they work best when soaked overnight... but in the end the results are definitely worth the wait. Last week I made a huge batch of Great Northern beans in a tomato, basil, and garlic sauce and it was delicious. 
If you are looking for a really easy recipe with dried beans, please check out the video recipe in my signature and let me know what you think!


----------



## Yakuta (Feb 6, 2009)

Best place to buy beans if you live in a large city is ethnic stores.  Mexican, Indian, Middle eastern etc.  The cost is low, produce is good and because of high turnover you  know the beans are not old.  

I buy atleast 8-10 different variety of beans and they are gone in no time because we use many many different types of beans in Indian cooking. I can buy a pretty large bag of moong beans or lentils for 5 bucks.  

If you are speed demon (and I am just like you ), soak the beans overnight.  That does not take time.  In the morning dump the water out and put fresh water and cook them in a regular pot or pressure cooker.  A regular pot works just fine.  It takes a little longer but you have more control over the end texture of the bean.  

I also use Goodweed's method especially with dried peas.  We make a delicious chaat (sweet and sour snack) and peas tender quickly using this method.  

Once you use dried beans (the good kind), it's hard to go back to canned products.  

BTW if you did not there are also black chickpeas and green ones that are used heavily in Indian cooking.  I use black over the white variety any day.  They are nuttier and more delicious.  The green ones are not easily found.  Sometimes I find them frozen in my Fresh Farm market.  If you are adventurous give them a try.


----------



## blissful (Feb 10, 2009)

I took up the BPA issue with someone versed on the topic. Seems that although there seems to be a public uprising undocumented by facts against BPA in cans and canning foods, a type of epoxy used in canning, the FDA is clear, this is safe. Most cans, even with home canning, there has to be something to seal the cans. So home canners beware as well, where did you get your canning lids from? If anyone has information with parts per million, or even parts per billion or parts per trillion to atest to 'some' amount being unhealthful, please post it. It's not that I believe everything I read on the internet, but, if you have a good source for your information, then please post it. University study? A study not sponsored by a food producer. A study from the AMA?
Does ANYONE have a food canning company, or a can company that does not use BPA and has come up with a better alternative, please let me know. Without hearing from you, I doubt that one exists. Anyone? 
TIA~bliss
PS. I can my own, freeze them sometimes after cooking dry, and wouldn't hesitate to use canned beans.


----------



## Erinny (Feb 11, 2009)

I grow my own beans and do my own canning, so I would think that is a viable alternative for me, anyway. Not many people have the opportunity to grow their own and can their own, so I would guess that dried beans would be the way to go here. Also, at the supermarket, you can find fresh beans in the produce department, but sometimes the supply and choices are limited.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 11, 2009)

Erinny said:


> I grow my own beans and do my own canning, so I would think that is a viable alternative for me, anyway. Not many people have the opportunity to grow their own and can their own, so I would guess that dried beans would be the way to go here. Also, at the supermarket, you can find fresh beans in the produce department, but sometimes the supply and choices are limited.


 
What kind do you grow?  What kinds do you find fresh in the supermarket?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 11, 2009)

Around here we can sometimes get fresh black-eye peas (especially around New Year's), as well as fresh Fava beans in the spring.


----------



## mudbug (Feb 11, 2009)

blissful said:


> I took up the BPA issue with someone versed on the topic. Seems that although there seems to be a public uprising undocumented by facts against BPA in cans and canning foods, a type of epoxy used in canning, the FDA is clear, this is safe. Most cans, even with home canning, there has to be something to seal the cans. So home canners beware as well, where did you get your canning lids from? If anyone has information with parts per million, or even parts per billion or parts per trillion to atest to 'some' amount being unhealthful, please post it. It's not that I believe everything I read on the internet, but, if you have a good source for your information, then please post it. University study? A study not sponsored by a food producer. A study from the AMA?
> Does ANYONE have a food canning company, or a can company that does not use BPA and has come up with a better alternative, please let me know. Without hearing from you, I doubt that one exists. Anyone?
> TIA~bliss
> 
> ...


 
where is Michael in Ft Worth when you need him???  He usually shares a lot of research with us


----------



## machx (Feb 11, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> Around here we can sometimes get fresh black-eye peas (especially around New Year's), as well as fresh Fava beans in the spring.


 
Fava beans are awesome! Lupini beans are great too, those are usually jarred


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 11, 2009)

RE: BPA

BPA (Bisphenol A) is used in making hard/rigid plastics like polycarbonate and PVC - and in the making of food can linings. Home canning lids use a rubber compound - I can't find that any of them contain any BPA. For those who want a link to enough reseach to keep you out of the bars for several nights: Bisphenol A on Wikipedia.

It's not just "tinned beans" - it's pracically all canned foods, including those healthy "organic" brands. The only store that claims products labeled under their store label do not contain BPA in their can liners is Trader Joe's. If that is true then perhaps there is an alternative for food can liners that do not contain BPA. Unfortunately, there is some debate about that claim ... read here.

And, please, stop trashing the FDA as if they are the only uncaring agency in the world that doesn't care if their populace is poisoned ... other countries have also come to the same conclusions. You also have to realize that research is not always definitive - it can be skewed to prove a point by the methodology. As it stands right now, I'm more concerned about the toxins I inhale from the air every day than BPA contamination from my canned foods. Oh, yeah - BPA is also an environmental containant - so you don't just get it from eating canned foods.

RE: Anasazi beans

I love them! When I lived in Golden, CO we had one grocery store (Safeway) and they had them on the shelf with the other dried beans - nothing special or exotic. They also had a brand of canned beans I haven't found since I got back to TX. They make a great bowl of beans to serve with cornbread - and were great to make refried beans to mix with leftover buffalo chili to make burritos.


----------



## mudbug (Feb 11, 2009)

thank you, Michael, for once again looking stuff up for lazy folks like me and 'splaining it all very clearly.  I agree 100 percent with your final point and would add another Mark Twain truism: "There are lies, dam#ed lies, and statistics."


----------

